
'Shock' as Olympic ticket alert feed is blocked - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19112520
======
csense
The fact that there's too much demand means that prices are too low. Scalpers
(apparently called "touts" in British English) -- those who buy tickets with
the intention of reselling them at a profit -- are simply the free market at
work, attempting to equalize supply and demand.

It's always puzzled me why the ticket industry doesn't just sell tickets by
auction. Then the event organizers could pocket most of the money that
currently goes to scalpers, and it would make sure everyone who wants a ticket
and can afford the final price is able to get one.

It might make ultra-popular events only accessible to the rich, but from the
ticketer's point of view, higher prices can only be positive, as long as all
the seats are full.

Even if, for some reason, they want to sell the tickets below the market
price, it seems like an organized lottery would be a fairer way to make sure
everyone has a chance, rather than first-come first-served, which unduly
favors people who use automated scrapers and/or repeatedly refresh the site
manually.

